# How old do you consider "Old School"?



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

To me, I've always believed that things aren't old until they are a generation old...say 20 years old. As I get older it seems it's changed a little. Especially as technology has advanced. Big AB amps seem to be "old school" now. I was messing around with some older AB amps that cost an arm and a leg 15 years ago. You can get the same power and performance for half or even a third of the price today. So, I'm not sure. What's your thoughts?


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's mostly age dependent. Me, being 41, gear from the mid nineties and down is what I consider old school. For music, it's 89 and older. Obviously that's my opinion based on my experience throughout my life.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stuff from 15 years ago isn't "old school" to me. That's middle school. And, just because an amp is AB, that in itself doesn't make it old school...but that's a whole different conversation.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

emilime75 said:


> Stuff from 15 years ago isn't "old school" to me. That's middle school. And, just because an amp is AB, that in itself doesn't make it old school...but that's a whole different conversation.


I'm 45 and to me "old school" is the 80's and before, but I do consider much of the stereo gear up until 2000 or shortly after as old school

No intent to discuss amplifier topology.


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

when u can buy rockford fosgate amps from dealer only = old school
when u can buy rockford fosgate amps from best buy = new school


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

jasonflair50 said:


> when u can buy rockford fosgate amps from dealer only = old school
> when u can buy rockford fosgate amps from best buy = new school


That's a pretty good definition! Agree!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I think Car Audio took a big turn, around 99,00,01 time frame. We saw buyouts and the fall of many great companies. Many consider equipment from the 90's and before as Old School. To some it was when they were into it and are now flashing back to Old school!


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

Old Skewl said:


> I think Car Audio took a big turn, around 99,00,01 time frame. We saw buyouts and the fall of many great companies. Many consider equipment from the 90's and before as Old School. To some it was when they were into it and are now flashing back to Old school!


Agreed. That time period seems like when there was a big shift in the car audio industry.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

Jim85IROC said:


> Agreed. That time period seems like when there was a big shift in the car audio industry.


I agree, right around 2000, seems like there was something of a shift. I was a big Sony fan, and their mobile ES stuff was great. Then they just stopped with the high-end stuff, and made more Walmart/Best Buy junk.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

To me old school is the gear made in USA by by the big names like Rockford, Orion, Lanzar, PPI, etc. I would also consider the Japanese brands shift to production in China like Alpine, Pioneer, Sony. Once the buy outs started, production moved over seas, and these brands were in big box electronics stores it all ended. Generally around 2000 in my opinion.


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mid 90s and down.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Old school shouldn't be determined by where (I know, it was just a point of reference) something is made. Regardless of its good quality or crap, OS is time. Just like cars age and become classics after so many years (20?). 
I feel 15yrs+ is OS.


----------

